# WHERE is the secondary air pump fuse and relay



## dies9 (Jan 18, 2005)

im working on a 2006 beetle hard top with a 2.5l. The secondary air pump is not coming on and i get a code. The pump tests fine with direct voltage. Ive looked everywhere for the fuse or relay. Its not in the typical spots. Usually its on its own in the engine bay. Ive looked everywhere. Its not on the battery or near the brake reservoir. And on the relay panel in the car i there is no fuse on b and c. any ideas here


----------



## anthonylynn (Jul 3, 2013)

Check the pump connector for continuity of 25 - 35 ohms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonylynn (Jul 3, 2013)

N112 solenoid valve


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonylynn (Jul 3, 2013)

What is the code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dies9 (Jan 18, 2005)

po411 is the code


----------



## billymade01 (Apr 27, 2015)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16795/P0411/001041

Here is the shop manual for your car online; you can look up wiring diagrams and relays : http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...m_horn_relay/component_information/locations/


----------



## dies9 (Jan 18, 2005)

this is the problem im having. the shop manual shows a different relay box then whats in this car. fuse a b and c are labeled but only has a fuse in a location and no wires or spot to put fuse in b or c. and as for the relay i cannot even find the correct one to check.


----------



## billymade01 (Apr 27, 2015)

Maybe look at the 2007 manual and see, if there is a difference? 2006 the new beetle was refreshed and the 2.5l became the standard engine, no more 1.8t or 2.0l for us spec new beetles.


----------



## billymade01 (Apr 27, 2015)

What manuals have you looked at: Haynes, Chilton, Bentley or Erwin?


----------



## dies9 (Jan 18, 2005)

i asked the question on answer.com and they gave me the same diagram from a vw shop manual


----------



## billymade01 (Apr 27, 2015)

Here are all the manuals: http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswagen/


----------

